

Bill Gates Comments On iPad - kloncks
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/bronstein/detail?blogid=47&entry_id=61674

======
proee
FYI, this is the only content in the article related to iPad.

"You once said Steve Jobs could see the next big thing. Do you like the iPad?"

It's okay. The scenarios aren't that clear. But it's good looking. [Steve
Jobs] does good design, and [the iPad] is absolutely a good example of that.

